# Surge last night - where does it show? Waybill?



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

There was a surge last night and I was sitting right in the middle of it. I put my phone down, got a ping and when I looked at the waybill afterwards there was just a minimum $5.00. Unless the surge went down right as I got my call - which seems to happen often. Are they playing with us? If there was a surge would it be referenced in the waybill?


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

Choochie said:


> There was a surge last night and I was sitting right in the middle of it. I put my phone down, got a ping and when I looked at the waybill afterwards there was just a minimum $5.00. Unless the surge went down right as I got my call - which seems to happen often. Are they playing with us? If there was a surge would it be referenced in the waybill?


After accepting check the rider info. If it is a surge price it will show it there.


----------



## Keithsm2 (Dec 29, 2014)

it will also show while you are getting the ping....( if it doesn show a surge multiplier when the ping comes in ...youre not going to get it... ( its hard to get all the info in 15 sec )


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

Surges in Massachusetts are being donated because of state of emergency so no surges for us.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Nick781 said:


> Surges in Massachusetts are being donated because of state of emergency so no surges for us.


Yes thank you I did read that they are donating the profits to the Red Cross but I thought it was THEIR PROFITS


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Keithsm2 said:


> it will also show while you are getting the ping....( if it doesn show a surge multiplier when the ping comes in ...youre not going to get it... ( its hard to get all the info in 15 sec )


Thanks for answering that.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

pengduck said:


> After accepting check the rider info. If it is a surge price it will show it there.


Thank you!


----------

